# Painting of Lecktor the Cat!



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

This is my first cat painting - Lecktor! Who belongs to our very own Sunflowerseeds!


----------



## MissC (Nov 15, 2010)

PJ! You rocked it as usual. 

You're a star.


----------



## lpercz (Dec 23, 2010)

WOW thats so amazing! great job


----------



## fracturedcircle (May 31, 2010)

ohh, how beautiful!


----------



## Hedgieonboard (Nov 15, 2009)

It's stunning!


----------



## alex_le_renar (Feb 21, 2011)

it is like a photograph, but even better cause it captures also the atmosphere 
Loved it!!!


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

Looks so real,love it!


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

Wonderful as usual.


----------



## Sunflowerseeds (Mar 3, 2011)

As you already know PJ, I love it!


----------



## rivoli256 (Mar 1, 2009)

AMAZING! & lucky Sunflowerseeds to be the owner...if it looks this awesome on the forum, it looks 1,000x in person! Congrats to you both!


----------



## RalphsMum (Oct 14, 2010)

LOVE it PJ. Insanely excellent as usual


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

Thanks guys! Lecktor is adorable - I just wanted to rub that little tummy the entire time I was painting him (which was a LONG time -lol-I couldn't quite get the fur right :roll: )


----------

